# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Wear 2 HATS!!!

## bezerker08

https://youtu.be/Ibg6dYybJjo
 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## user97

TF2? yikes

----------


## bezerker08

> TF2? yikes


Steam Charts - Tracking What's Played

I know you were like 7 when TF2 came out but it's largely popular and probably still a better game than Overwatch

----------


## EboLLA

thanks for these. hands up!

----------


## Instinctive

> Steam Charts - Tracking What's Played
> 
> I know you were like 7 when TF2 came out but it's largely popular and probably still a better game than Overwatch


thanks for this !!!!

----------

